# IHOP free pancakes today till 7PM.



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

By donation w proceeds to worthy causes including Childrens Hospital.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> By donation w proceeds to worthy causes including Childrens Hospital.


Hey bud how is it you always know where all the good food deals are? Just kidding it's all for a good cause. LOL Laurie


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey, way to go
I had my hopes up, was getting hungry.
So I google and down in the dumps I go.
This is for February
Darn Darn Darn


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahahahahah....no pancakes for you 3 months!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry I think that it was limited time offer. I'm lucky my daughter Felicia learned from my wife how to make really good pancakes & waffles & we have about 25 lbs of frozen organic blueberries in the freezer so pandemic hasn't stopped us from satisfying our pancake or waffle cravings


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Yummy
Breakfast at your place?


----------

